# What's the deal with 1-Testosterone?



## MrLeeds88 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm looking to run a prohormone cycle and came across Nano-1T which I believe is 1-Testosterone.

Reading about it on wikipedia and prohormoneforum says it's 7x more anabolic than gear and no sides??

Has anyone used it before? I know they used to sell an injectable form over counter years ago.
Can't be chewed using injectable anymore.

Muchos Gracias


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2016)

7x more anabolic than test and no sides.... that's as ridiculous a claim as a protein powder that increases ffm 238% 

If you run oral only it suppresses your natural testosterone production.  Leaving you with none. You are a woman at that point.  I would say that's a side.

Oral only is for females.


----------



## bvs (Mar 8, 2016)

Proper 1-testosterone cypionate (not the PH shit) is a real thing. Also known as dihydroboldenone (DHB). its meant to be an amazing compound, aparently similar to a mix of tren and eq. but its hard to get raws and brew and as a result is pretty rare and expensive

pro hormones arent worth it imo. might as well do the real deal, pinning is winning!


----------



## MrLeeds88 (Mar 8, 2016)

It says it converts to 1-Testosterone? I know it's hard to believe sometimes but seems legit. 

I don't have enough posts to post the link I read it on but if you google 1-testosterone seven times as anabolic as testosterone there's loads of stuff on there and says it's got ''anabolic potency of 200'' against 26 for normal test when they did studies on em. 

Also says:
1-Test is 5-7 times more active (anabolic ) than testosterone itself. (More lean tissue gains with fewer potential negative side effects)
and
1-Test does not aromatize to estrogens. In fact some studies suggest a slight anti-estrogen effect due to aromatase inhibition. (No water retention, gynecomastia or fat gains)
and
Similar to Trenbolone or high dose Primobolan Acetate in effect without the libido issues.

I know it says about suppressing normal test but surely every test does that even injectables?

Not doubting your guys' experience by the way


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes injectable test suppresses your natural testosterone. But you're injecting it; it's still there, all is well. 

If somethin like this actually lived up to its claims, no one would even piss with gear. Think about it.


----------



## MrLeeds88 (Mar 8, 2016)

It says it's not a prohormone though looking at it, say's it's a designer steroid. I know there was 1-AD that was out a while back that converted to 1-test but this is actually 1-testosterone so according to what BVS said about 1-test it should be awesome stuff. We all know how good superdrol was and that wasn't a prohormone it was a designer steroid.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2016)

PH = designer steroid. 
For all practical purposes.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2016)

MrLeeds88 said:


> It says it converts to 1-Testosterone? I know it's hard to believe sometimes but seems legit.
> 
> I don't have enough posts to post the link I read it on but if you google 1-testosterone seven times as anabolic as testosterone there's loads of stuff on there and says it's got ''anabolic potency of 200'' against 26 for normal test when they did studies on em.
> 
> ...



Do you even know where anabolic and androgenic ratios come from and how they are measured?

To quote Bill Roberts:

What these numbers specify is the measured ratio of growth in rats of the levator ani muscle versus the prostate.

The levator ani is not a skeletal muscle, but is analogous to the human PCG muscle. It really is not a good assay for effect on skeletal muscle.

And prostate growth is of course a measurement only of that particular possible side effect. In rats.

So perhaps the reason that "anabolic/androgenic ratios" are useless in bb'ing is because they are derived from measurements which aren't useful: that is to say, they aren't good predictors.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 8, 2016)

bvs said:


> Proper 1-testosterone cypionate (not the PH shit) is a real thing. Also known as dihydroboldenone (DHB). its meant to be an amazing compound, aparently similar to a mix of tren and eq. but its hard to get raws and brew and as a result is pretty rare and expensive
> 
> pro hormones arent worth it imo. might as well do the real deal, pinning is winning!



A very good lifter and trusted brother SAD ran some 1-test cyp. Was not all that impressed. He is someone who's word I would take on this stuff.


----------



## MrLeeds88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok I mean problem that I see is that you can get gear fair enough but a lot of it is either fake these days or massively underdosed. I know you can't ever guarantee that even stuff on the shelves are legit but there's a lot of good stuff about it on this forum.



I just want to make sure I'm getting the right thing and it looks good on here but trying to get an understanding of it.


Post was edited to remove link. Please read our rules.


----------



## maxnout (Apr 15, 2016)

Haven't used it myself but I hear superdrol from hi-tech is legit. Friend of a friend uses it and likes it. I believe they have a 1-tesosterone product as well.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

MrLeeds88 said:


> Ok I mean problem that I see is that you can get gear fair enough but a lot of it is either fake these days or massively underdosed. I know you can't ever guarantee that even stuff on the shelves are legit but there's a lot of good stuff about it on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it sounds too good to be true, it is bud. If it was all it claims to be everyone would use it. Without at least test injections you cant expect to make optimal gains. Wanting a pH to work wonders won't make it so. If it's anabolic/androgenic there will be sides, without testosterone injections your gonna end up hormonally ****ed. Do diligent research, learn the truth even if you don't.like it. I royally screwed myself on my first cycle attempt because I didn't research or get help from experienced AAS people.

Wishing you luck, God bless


----------

